# Greece - Anemos, GM Yachting any opinions?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi sailors,

I am going to charter a yacht in Greece.
I found two interesting armators:

Anemos Yachting
GM Yachting LTD

Does any of you know them or had any experience with them?
I would apreciate all the advices.

Many thanks,
Pawel


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Anemos*

I do keep a sailboat in Greece and I have not heard of Anemos ( meaning WIND ) . Please let me know where they are located and I can easily find out through my contacts for you. Meanwhile beware: Most charter companies are excellent, however there are some unscrupulous outfits.
Please also advise when and where your plan will take you. Avoid August. There are over 21000 sailboats roaming the islands then and the meltemi in the Aegean is a vicious wind. Elias


----------

